# How to tell the generation of my apple tv.



## retired_jw (Jan 12, 2013)

What do I need to know to tell what generation of apple tv I have.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

You should be able to find he model number in the settings menu. From that model number to can figure it out.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## retired_jw (Jan 12, 2013)

model # mc572c/a what generation is it?


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

It is a second generation Apple TV, model MC572C/A


----------



## retired_jw (Jan 12, 2013)

thank you
:clap:


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Or should be.

Check our everymac.com or:

EveryMac.com, EveryiPod.com, EveryiPhone.com & EveryiPad.com Search Results


----------

